# [DM] Yes it's New York City! - 15% OFF + DOUBLE RAM? - 128MB @ $17/Yr - 1.5GB @ $5.90?!



## Reece-DM (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello *VPSBoard,* I would like to welcome you to one of our first public offerings!
 
*About Dedicated Minds:*
We're a relatively new & Ambitious company based in England, providing a wide range of services such as *Startup Hosting*, *VPS Hosting* &* Web Consultancy *to Start-up's and like minded people who want to own their own website or have a project in mind.
 
*Dedicated Minds Limited*_ (08536083)_ was incorporated in England & Wales in May 2013, prior to this we have been building our Infrastructure and our business ethics to provide you a fantastic foundation to work on. We're now ready to show Dedicated Minds to the world of Start-up's and Developers with a wide variety of services to help them along the way.

If you would like to find out more about us please view: Our Company or Shoot us a message: [email protected]

Our current Budget VPS Hosting Plans are in the heart of New York City, with plans to operate also in the UK at a later date.

*Company Facts:*


99.99% Network Uptime Guarantee
Knowledgeable & Helpful 24x7 Support
Enterprise HP/ Dell Server Hardware
Premium Network Providers covering NYC & Europe
Simplistic, East to use Control Panel
Our Priority is strictly helping YOU & YOUR Business
*Not happy? 7 Day Money Back Guarantee!*


*<<============ VPSBoard* Coupons!* ============>*

- *15% OFF *Recurring*: VPSB15 *  - ALL VPS OFFERS, Monthly, Semi-Annually, Annually. Does not include License costs or IPV4 addresses.

-  *10 PEOPLE ONLY * - *DOUBLE RAM *ON 128MB YEARLY!  Coupon: *DR128*

Our current specials are already at an affordable price, though we hope you like our coupon codes to provide additional savings!  

*Both 15% OFF recurring and DOUBLE RAM 128MB Can both be used together.*

---------------------------------

*NYC Budget VPS Hosting *- Hosted @ 100 William St.New York, NY 10038 (NYI Datacenter w/ Ubiquity)

_Yes it is actually in New York City!_

---------------------------------

*Stock - vCores -  Guaranteed RAM - RAID10 Space - Bandwidth - Price*

*(8)* - 2 Cores / 128MB RAM / 10GB Space  / 200GB BW: - *Order Now * @ *$20/Yearly*

*(4)* - 2 Cores  / 256MB RAM - 20GB Space - 400GB BW: *Order Now* @ : *$3.50/Mo*

*(10)* - 3 Cores / 512MB RAM - 30GB Space - 800GB BW:  *Order Now* @ *$4.95/Mo*

(*10*) -  4 Cores / 1GB RAM - 40GB Space - 1000GB BW:* Order Now *@* $5.95/Mo*

*(10)* - 4 Cores / 1.5GB RAM - 40GB Space - 1000GB BW: *Order Now* @ *$6.95/Mo*

*(5)* - 4 Cores / 1.5GB RAM - 40GB Space - 1000GB BW: *Order Now* @ *$30/6Mo*

-----------------------------------

_These offers are not listed on our website under Budget VPS Hosting, these are different specials!_

 

_All VPS's come with *ONE *IPv4 Address - Additional are *$1.50Each.*_

_cPanel/WHM can be added for *$11 a month* _

 

 

*All VPS Include:*

- Equal Share of CPU Cores (E3-1270v2 @ 3.5GHz)

- RAID 10 Enterprise SATA Storage w/ LSI MegaRAID

- 100 Mbps Node Connectivity - 1Gbps Coming Soon!

- Easy to use, SolusVM VPS Control Panel

- OpenVZ Virtualization 

- Self-Managed Service

- 99.99% Network Uptime -- Our Providing States 100%! We won't want to blow our own trumpet though 

- 15+ Linux Templates to choose from, we are adding more everyday!

*Network Information:*

*Location:* 100 William Street, New York, NY

*NYI Facility*:

100 William Street combines the efficiencies of an enterprise-class datacenter with the strategic connectivity advantages of being in the center of the world’s financial capital. From here, we deliver direct, sub-millisecond access to international backbones, along with diverse, low-latency fiber optic connectivity.

 http://www.nyi.net/facilities/more/new_york_city

*Bandwidth Providers: *GTT & Zayo

*Network*: Ubiquity

*Test IP:* 23.81.66.250

*100MB Test File*  - Our own testfiles will be up shortly

*IPV6 Information:*

IPV6 is in "_Pre-Beta_" within our facility, at this moment in time we hoping to be able to offer Native IPv6 within the next couple of weeks, nonetheless we will keep you updated on our progress!

*Payment Processors:*

Credit Card (Stripe), Direct Debit (UK)

We'll be introducing Paypal from the 30th. Other payment processors will be discussed and put into use if they seem fit 

Please contact us if you have a required payment solution we're more than happy to help.

Prices are charged in GBP, our billing takes care of the conversion for you.

*Contact Information:*

*E:* [email protected] / [email protected]

*W:* www.DedicatedMinds.com

Alternatively you can contact us via support ticket *here.*

Follow us @Twitter!

We have a couple of interesting things coming over the following weeks, we were a bit delayed due to HostBill being a pile of bugs however you can expect 1Gbps Ports, Free FTP Backup Space and something *we can't wait to change--* Our Billing area & System control panels will undergo a transformation into a something with a bit more eye-candy for the visitors .

If you have any questions, or feel the need to bash - I'm a nice guy so feel free to message me  :wub:

Regards,

Reece

 
 
-


----------



## drmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome to the offers!

You covered the bases real good on this offer.

Like the multiple offers and simple stack to compare.

Certainly not a datacenter or location seen much or at all around here.

*"Don't Worry about Buffalo, come to New York City!"  <--- This!   :lol:*


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you, I've been eager to be let loose in here for awhile  h34r:

I will be adding further information for our Managed cPanel VPS lineup which will feature a bit of budget style pricing, nothing to drastic though we will be using a new Setup/Virtualization for this which will include further added benefits.

If anybody ask's about the UK, we will be making progress over here the current holdback is IP space and to be honest I'd rather pick the providers we plan to use and not be somewhat forced into another due to that reason.

Regards

Reece.


----------



## Jack (Aug 26, 2013)

Reece said:


> Thank you, I've been eager to be let loose in here for awhile  h34r:
> 
> I will be adding further information for our Managed cPanel VPS lineup which will feature a bit of budget style pricing, nothing to drastic though we will be using a new Setup/Virtualization for this which will include further added benefits.
> 
> ...



You can use ip-as.com and go to Redstation


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 26, 2013)

Jack said:


> You can use ip-as.com and go to Redstation


They are on our minds as it is, thanks for the info though 

Redstation, a lot of bandwidth, but not really what we're looking for. Custodian on the other hand is roughly 20 Minutes from us which boasts a number of benefits, as well as us being able to get some office space in Maidstone.


----------



## Jack (Aug 26, 2013)

Reece said:


> They are on our minds as it is, thanks for the info though
> 
> Redstation, a lot of bandwidth, but not really what we're looking for. Custodian on the other hand is roughly 20 Minutes from us which boasts a number of benefits, as well as us being able to get some office space in Maidstone.


Redstation is in a different location to most UK Hosts that why I made that suggestion to make you stand out... Maidenhead is like the Buffalo of the UK..


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 26, 2013)

Jack said:


> Redstation is in a different location to most UK Hosts that why I made that suggestion to make you stand out... Maidenhead is like the Buffalo of the UK..


Haha well I like Custodian, they fit in nicely as I said we've looked at redstation already but it don't appeal to us as much due to the location.

And our services are not focused just on the budget market, we will pushing a lot of Managed VPS clients through this location along with us being able to be at reach with the datacenter when needed.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 27, 2013)

Just a quick update, although our cart states a 384MB plan we didn't actually post it in our offers!

 2 Cores / *384MB RAM *- 25GB Space - 500GB BW: *Order Now* @ *$3.00/Mo --> $22.95/YR w/ *15% OFF! Coupon: *VPSB15*

 We have left 4 in stock for our Double RAM 128MB Yearly.

*Some DD tests:*



dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=1M count=1k conv=fdatasync 3.43883 seconds, 312 MB/s



dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync 3.23957 seconds, 331 MB/s



dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=1M count=1k oflag=dsync 3.22905 seconds, 333 MB/s



dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=64k count=16k oflag=dsync 6.11793 seconds, 176 MB/s



Reece.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 27, 2013)

Reece said:


> Just a quick update, although our cart states a 384MB plan we didn't actually post it in our offers!
> 
> 2 Cores / *384MB RAM *- 25GB Space - 500GB BW: *Order Now* @ *$3.00/Mo --> $22.95/YR w/ *15% OFF! Coupon: *VPSB15*
> 
> ...


Really tempting. If I  didn't have a service in NYC right now, wallahi I would have ordered this. Great offer mate


----------



## serverian (Aug 27, 2013)

>wallahi

*lol*


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 27, 2013)

Reece said:


> Just a quick update, although our cart states a 384MB plan we didn't actually post it in our offers!
> 
> 2 Cores / *384MB RAM *- 25GB Space - 500GB BW: *Order Now* @ *$3.00/Mo --> $22.95/YR w/ *15% OFF! Coupon: *VPSB15*


A tempting offer.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 27, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> A tempting offer.


Please let me know if I can help you with anything


----------



## drmike (Aug 27, 2013)

serverian said:


> >wallahi
> 
> *lol*


What's the funny on this?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 27, 2013)

serverian said:


> >wallahi
> 
> *lol*


Pardon?


----------



## serverian (Aug 27, 2013)

Never seen someone mixing arabic and english in a sentence!


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 27, 2013)

serverian said:


> Never seen someone mixing arabic and english in a sentence!


Ayye. I type the way I speak. Don't judge me -_-


----------



## drmike (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh our contingent of internationals   

wallahi, what does that mean?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 27, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Oh our contingent of internationals
> 
> 
> wallahi, what does that mean?


I swear by the name of god.


----------



## drmike (Aug 27, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> I swear by the name of god.


 I've never heard that term before.  Is it acceptable language?

Sounds much like "I swear to God" common in English, no?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 27, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I've never heard that term before.  Is it acceptable language?
> 
> Sounds much like "I swear to God" common in English, no?


Yeh it is Arabic.


----------



## drmike (Aug 27, 2013)

Invoking God because the location is so good and the prices are so low.  That is a vpsBoard first 

@Reece has one of those magical ads.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 28, 2013)

@Buffalooed.

I must be doing something right! 

Theres no stock currently on our 128MBYearly. We may be adding more later today.

We've got the 384's in stock for everyone.

Also on a final note: We've had nothing but great feedback in our NYC location 

Reece.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 28, 2013)

Reece said:


> Theres no stock currently on our 128MBYearly.


You should change that.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 28, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> You should change that.


I've made 5 more available 

Reece


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 1, 2013)

Our 1.5GB Offering has been given a bit of a makeover 

We've included more space, another IPv4 Address and a 25% more Bandwidth and ontop of that we're giving you cPanel/WHM for $10!. Cracking deal right?

 

*MonsterPromo v1.5*

vCores: 4

RAID10 HDD: 70GB

RAM: 1.5GB / 3GB vSwap

BW (100Mbps): 1000GB

Virtualization: OpenVZ / Linux

Location: NYC

2 IPv4 Address

*$7.00/*Month OR* $28.00/*Semi-Annually

Want cPanel/WHM? Add for $10.00! That's a 1.5GB RAM/ 70GB HDD / cPanel/WHM VPS for only $17.00!  Only valid until September 8th!

 

*Before you leave -->>* VPSBoard users get 15% OFF Recurring too! That's $5.95/Month

 

Thanks :wub:


----------

